# Looking for LED headlight drivers



## AZReptile1

I'm actually trying to build a better shrimping light and thought the newer 4 sided LED automotive headlight bulbs might make a small ultra-bright light. I'd enclose them in a clear PVC as shrimping lights are made to be submerged (10-20 feet) in order to silhouette the shrimp as they swim over the light. Then you scoop them up with a net. The lights are powered by a deep cycle 12VDC marine battery so auto headlights make perfect sense.
The problem is the driver/ballast on most of the headlight replacements I've seen are fairly large (and of course not water proof), making it difficult to stuff them into a waterproof cylinder and still get thermal cooling through a heatsink in contact with the water.
Any suggestions as to manufactures of just the drivers so that I might encase them in a custom enclosure that is smaller than what people put in their cars?
Thanks,

Bill


----------



## AZReptile1

170+ views and no suggestions?


----------



## AZReptile1

Now almost 2300 views and no suggestions....


----------



## nbp

Would you like me to move this to the Autos subforum so the Auto lighting guys might see it?


----------



## FRITZHID

what you're looking for, will vary depending on the LED the individual light uses, it's not really a "standard" so to speak. you'll need to know the needs of the LED(s) involved and then acquire a driver for said arrangement. Might be better off building a light to your specs from scratch.


----------

